# Yeast-sugar



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I did a search but I can't seem to find a link on how to make a yeast-sugar CO2 system. I have a 29gal that I want to try this method on and see if I like it before I go with the real deal CO2 canisters and all. Figure the tank is small enough where it would be a pain but I could deal with it. I'm new to live plants (tried some years ago...they died...never tried again) and I'm wanting to impress the girls.


----------



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

http://www.plantedtank.net/co2.html

they also have articles for c02 diffusion in the articles section.

good luck impressing the girls with your tank lol


----------



## james__12345 (Mar 25, 2005)

well the way i see it if their already in your bedroom you dont have much impressing left to do and what you do have left the tank wont take care of.


----------

